# cbiusa.com



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Has anyone tried these guys, they are basically a us address warehouse where you can get your items ordered online from the states and you get it shipped there, then picked it up for 6 bucks. I'm making a trip to buffalo for 3 days and was going to try them out. Going to order a light fixture from aquatraders since they ship for free in the states and pick it up when I get there, Since I'm going to be in the states for more then 48 hours I'm allowed to bring back $800 worth of stuff tax free. If all works out well I might order a mr.aqua 12g long tank from marinedepot the next time I go up there.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

coldmantis said:


> Has anyone tried these guys, they are basically a us address warehouse where you can get your items ordered online from the states and you get it shipped there, then picked it up for 6 bucks. I'm making a trip to buffalo for 3 days and was going to try them out. Going to order a light fixture from aquatraders since they ship for free in the states and pick it up when I get there, Since I'm going to be in the states for more then 48 hours I'm allowed to bring back $800 worth of stuff tax free. If all works out well I might order a mr.aqua 12g long tank from marinedepot the next time I go up there.


I have and I use them often. There are several companies similar to that but for $5. UPS will do that as well for $5


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

manhtu said:


> I have and I use them often. There are several companies similar to that but for $5. UPS will do that as well for $5


really? I heard that this company will hold your package indefinitely without extra charges, while others will only hold it for a week or 2 then start charging you $$$ per week until you pick up.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Most of the US address companies only charge $1 per day after 7 days. You have a week to pick up your goods, and can track your packages to see when they have arrived.

I also looked at aquatraders for those lights, but keep in mind they don't ship on a regular basis, its usually within 14 days, but it could arrive anytime, so make sure you order *well in advance of your trip *so your package is already at the facility....otherwise you will have to make 2 trips and then you won't get the $800 allowance and have to declare the light which you will pay tax on.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Most of the US address companies only charge $1 per day after 7 days. You have a week to pick up your goods, and can track your packages to see when they have arrived.
> 
> I also looked at aquatraders for those lights, but keep in mind they don't ship on a regular basis, its usually within 14 days, but it could arrive anytime, so make sure you order *well in advance of your trip *so your package is already at the facility....otherwise you will have to make 2 trips and then you won't get the $800 allowance and have to declare the light which you will pay tax on.


I have ordered from aquatraders twice in the pass few years both times it arrived within 3-4 business days to my house.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> Most of the US address companies only charge $1 per day after 7 days. You have a week to pick up your goods, and can track your packages to see when they have arrived.


+1 to that


----------

